# Converting An All Grain To A Partial



## Rod (14/3/10)

I would like to make the following recipe , but to use malt extract instead of the 

4.5 kg of JWM Traditional Ale Malt 

Recipe

4.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt 
0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140 
15 g Centennial (Pellets, 9.7 AA%, 60 mins) 
15 g Mt. Hood (Pellets, 5.5 AA%, 20 mins) 
30 g Cascade (Pellets, 5.8 AA%, 5 mins) 
10 g Amarillo (Pellets, 8.5 AA%, 0 mins) 
10 g Cascade (Pellets, 5.8 AA%, 0 mins) 
125 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale 

how much light dry malt should I use


----------



## manticle (14/3/10)

A partial is when you mash at least part of the base malt and make up the rest with extract (partial mash). What you want to do is an extract plus specialty grain brew.

In order to figure out how much, use a recipe spreadsheet to hit the same target gravity.

Are you doing a full volume boil? This will affect your hop utilisation.


----------



## glaab (14/3/10)

View attachment convert_mash_to_extract.pdf


----------



## MHB (14/3/10)

Quick rule of thumb is it takes 1.3 Kg Malt to male 1 Kg LME

So just divide your grain by 1.3 gives Kg of LME

Your 4.5 Kg of malt becomes 3.46 Kg of LME

LME is about 20% moisture so to get to DME 3.46 X 0.8 gives 2.769 Kg

Or for your recipe call it 3 Kg and be done, just steep the crystal and boil the runnings

MHB


----------



## Rod (14/3/10)

manticle said:


> A partial is when you mash at least part of the base malt and make up the rest with extract (partial mash). What you want to do is an extract plus specialty grain brew.
> 
> In order to figure out how much, use a recipe spreadsheet to hit the same target gravity.
> 
> Are you doing a full volume boil? This will affect your hop utilisation.



My plan now is to use 3 kg of light dried malt ( thanks MHB ) add the crystal and follow the recipe 
for the hop additions

will I need to change the hops 

my only venture into all grain was a BIAB exercise , but even that was difficult with my equipment and kitchen .

My BIAB was a Hoegarten and turned out very well 

how much flavour will I lose with the dried malt method , how long is a piece of string

I will now read the down load from glaab , this may lead to utilizing more all grain recipes.


----------



## manticle (14/3/10)

If the gravity of your boil is the same as the gravity of the boil of the AG recipe then the hops amounts should stay as they are. 

For example-

If you had a recipe that called for x amount of grain which gave a preboil gravity of 1036 in a preboil volume of 26 litres you would need to make up the grain replacement (either dme or lme) to make a preboil wort of 1036.

Therefore if you can only do a 10 litre boil, it will require less than the total amount of malt extract you need to use to make the full recipe to make a wort that is 1036. Remember you will be adding water later which will dilute a stronger gravity boil. A stronger gravity boil gets less hop utilisation so 15g of y hop in a wort of 1020 is not the same as 15g of y hop in a wort of 1060. While both may give you 22 litres of beer that end up at 1052 (example only), the hop utilisation will be completely different.

You can either:

1. add all the malt in at once and adjust your hop amounts. Hops are expensive and you will require a lot more (depending on gravity)

OR

2. Adjust your hop times to give you different utilisation - a bit of a stuff around

OR

3. Make the wort gravity equvalent (so adjust for volume) then add the remainder of the extract in at the end of the boil.

Hope that makes sense.


----------

